
"Brick Oven" Pizza Hacking (wire rack on stovetop) - apgwoz
http://www.goodeater.org/2/post/2009/02/pizza-revelation-full-post.html
======
markup
Heh, nice article, and accurate when it comes to temperatures. However you can
obtain great results even without all of this effort :-) ... all you need is
an oven that can reach 350C and a few bricks. When they reach that temp you
turn the grill on at full power and cook the pizza like that. It takes 3-4
mins instead of the "right" 90 secs, but the result is great

~~~
mikeyur
I believe you can buy 14x14" tile/brick slabs made specifically for this. It's
definitely worth it, brick oven pizza is delicious.

